# And it starts...



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

Coils < Air I havent cut anything yet



















_Modified by J-13 at 12:14 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

looks good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Haha boner!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MOre pics


_Modified by midwest dubin at 12:37 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice!! You've always had a great stance on coils. Can't wait to see it on air with those wheels. What setup did you decide to go with?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

so pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

dope, good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

looking good John!! and i sent you a pm too!


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

knew it was gonna happen sooner than later.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (agoodlife)*

Thanks guys... except... now... here are a list of things that im having issues with... Help if u can... Any input...
- The price of **** locally... ridiculous when you need it right away...
- My right rear bag is leaking... Ive got these ****ty firestone bags... i think one might have a tiny rip... i cant hear anything tho... im gonna do a water test tonight...
- Guages... I picked up some... but i need 1/4" line to get them to work...
- Switches... i need to take apart my box so i can mount the rocker switches in my ashtray with the gauge.
- Tank... I have a 5 gallon tank... A viar 380... and a 160-200 psi pressure switch... **** takes forever to fill? I havent ran it long enough to stop the compressor im afraid its gonna blow or something? I have fear of seeing that one picture someone posted of a blown tank. Ive let it run for about 8 minutes... and still hasnt stopped.
- ELECTRICAL MESS!!! I need to clean everything up... i need to keep my spare with me... so this is gonna be a tough pickle...
- Interior is not put back together yet... Damnit...
- My exhaust rubs on the left rear bag... Is that ok? there are no sharp shrouds that can rip it... but im afraid of the heat blowing the bag?
- As for stance.. havent cut anything yet... honestly its right where i want it... i dont think i will... yet..
Some of these are more less just things i need to get done... but let me know if you guys found any easier ways around any of this... Share...








These are the valves i have... Oh thanks to santi for helping me.. figure most of this **** out...



















_Modified by J-13 at 10:44 AM 10-28-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (J-13)*

bag is rubbing on your exhaust? well then thats probably the cause of your leak. i wouldnt really say firestones are ****ty.

_Modified by silver saloon at 1:27 PM 10-28-2008_


_Modified by silver saloon at 1:28 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

No rear right bag leaks.... rear left rubs the exhaust but doesnt leak.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (J-13)*

fix the rear bag before it blows and you ruin your fender


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

there is definitely a leak, a big leak, if your compressor wont fill the tank in under 8 minutes. find it, fix it, problem solved








edit: and you can just buy individual rocker switches instead of taking your switch box apart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Swoops at 2:47 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_there is definitely a leak, a big leak, if your compressor wont fill the tank in under 8 minutes. find it, fix it, problem solved








edit: and you can just buy individual rocker switches instead of taking your switch box apart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Swoops at 2:47 PM 10-28-2008_

I dont think there is a leak like that, im just not sure if the switch works? it is brand new... im just hesitant..


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (J-13)*

what about if its wired incorrectly? thats another idea. i would think though that if the tank was just filling and filling that when it got full the compressor would get red hot because it cant force anymore air in.


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swoops* »_what about if its wired incorrectly? thats another idea. i would think though that if the tank was just filling and filling that when it got full the compressor would get red hot because it cant force anymore air in. 

Hm... well i have the (86) off the relay going to the pressure switch, and a constant power from a 12v on the other terminal of the pressure switch... Is that right?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_
Hm... well i have the (86) off the relay going to the pressure switch, and a constant power from a 12v on the other terminal of the pressure switch... Is that right?


that dose not seem right!
you need 86 to go to the pressure switch, then from there to the relay, then to ground.. then you need your fat 12v on the relay, and the + from the compressors


----------



## superchannelkev (Dec 11, 2004)

link to diagram for refrence/help
http://www.suicidedoors.com/fi...r.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (superchannelkev)*

If you were a noob/someone we didnt like this would totally be locked or you'd get a million posts saying research or search...
The wiring wasn't that complicated i think you need to read up some to get your kinks worked out, IMO.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_here are a list of things that im having issues with... Help if u can... Any input...
- My right rear bag is leaking... Ive got these ****ty firestone bags... i think one might have a tiny rip... i cant hear anything tho... im gonna do a water test tonight...
*Which ****ty firestone bags??*
- Guages... I picked up some... but i need 1/4" line to get them to work...
*why 1/4"? cant u use 1/8'"? it'll be easiser to run through the interior.*
- Switches... i need to take apart my box so i can mount the rocker switches in my ashtray with the gauge.
*Dont take it apart, get 3-prong, on-off-on rocker switches*
- Tank... I have a 5 gallon tank... A viar 380... and a 160-200 psi pressure switch... **** takes forever to fill? I havent ran it long enough to stop the compressor im afraid its gonna blow or something? I have fear of seeing that one picture someone posted of a blown tank. Ive let it run for about 8 minutes... and still hasnt stopped.
*a single 380 isnt nearly enough to fill up a 5 gallon specially with that high of a pressure switch, get a 110/145, and if its still too long (which it'll proly be) get a second 380, or a single 480.*
- ELECTRICAL MESS!!! I need to clean everything up... i need to keep my spare with me... so this is gonna be a tough pickle...
* get a basket and carry the spare up there*
- My exhaust rubs on the left rear bag... Is that ok? there are no sharp shrouds that can rip it... but im afraid of the heat blowing the bag?
*fix that ASAP, the bag will BLOW.. *


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_If you were a noob/someone we didnt like this would totally be locked or you'd get a million posts saying research or search...
The wiring wasn't that complicated i think you need to read up some to get your kinks worked out, IMO.

Thanks... I have done research... i have had air previously but i had a different switch. Sorry didnt mean to parade with questions... Just thought people with experience would put out a hand... 
I did research and wired it just as suicide doors had it diagrammed.
Funny thing is Airbagit.com has it diagrammed differently??? where 87 and 30 is reversed?
On their "u-assemble" PDF.
https://airbagit.com/techzone.php








Butchyea... first off thank you santi... freken helped me out A LOT! 
I finally got to drive it today
















Still working on it... the interior is a mess


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_here are a list of things that im having issues with... Help if u can... Any input...
- My right rear bag is leaking... Ive got these ****ty firestone bags... i think one might have a tiny rip... i cant hear anything tho... im gonna do a water test tonight...
Which ****ty firestone bags??
- Guages... I picked up some... but i need 1/4" line to get them to work...
why 1/4"? cant u use 1/8'"? it'll be easiser to run through the interior.
- Switches... i need to take apart my box so i can mount the rocker switches in my ashtray with the gauge.
Dont take it apart, get 3-prong, on-off-on rocker switches
- Tank... I have a 5 gallon tank... A viar 380... and a 160-200 psi pressure switch... **** takes forever to fill? I havent ran it long enough to stop the compressor im afraid its gonna blow or something? I have fear of seeing that one picture someone posted of a blown tank. Ive let it run for about 8 minutes... and still hasnt stopped.
a single 380 isnt nearly enough to fill up a 5 gallon specially with that high of a pressure switch, get a 110/145, and if its still too long (which it'll proly be) get a second 380, or a single 480.
- ELECTRICAL MESS!!! I need to clean everything up... i need to keep my spare with me... so this is gonna be a tough pickle...
get a basket and carry the spare up there
- My exhaust rubs on the left rear bag... Is that ok? there are no sharp shrouds that can rip it... but im afraid of the heat blowing the bag?
fix that ASAP, the bag will BLOW..

Thanks again bro...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

yup! no problems bro, anytime!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (J-13)*

Wasn't trying to be a douche at all man, http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the ride, and hope all the kinks get fixed up


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Ahhh I want your wheels!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

damn man looks ridiculous!!! makes me wanna put fat lips on my RSs and put them on the jetta instead of the rado


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_Ahhh I want your wheels!

x2
Wondering how they would look on a silver B6 A4?


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (PuToA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PuToA4* »_
x2
Wondering how they would look on a silver B6 A4?

Probably sick as ****


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (J-13)*

Ripped a bag yesterday damnit... Well the previous owner had the bellow hamburger style bags... so i k new they would go anyways... still sucks
Had to put the coils back on the rear... Which i gotta admit i kinda like better because the rear is always hard to get at the right hieght? and it goes too high... My fronts only raise about 1.5-2.5 Inches?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_Ripped a bag yesterday damnit... Well the previous owner had the bellow hamburger style bags... so i k new they would go anyways... still sucks
Had to put the coils back on the rear... Which i gotta admit i kinda like better because the rear is always hard to get at the right hieght? and it goes too high... My fronts only raise about 1.5-2.5 Inches?


sucks







whats next then? firestones?


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
sucks







whats next then? firestones?

I dunno im debating between firestones or slambags... i know ill eventually get a set of firestones, but with xmas coming up... $$$ tight. and slambags are oh so much cheaper, it really just depends on how well slambags are holding up on woodys car


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_
I dunno im debating between firestones or slambags... i know ill eventually get a set of firestones, but with xmas coming up... $$$ tight. and slambags are oh so much cheaper, it really just depends on how well slambags are holding up on woodys car

slambags would work well. but i would buy firestones.


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: (J-13)*

Fairfield? I'm on Mare Island a quick jog away. If you are in a rut for buying a bag, try Phil at http://www.fbimini.com, his shop is up in Rancho cordova and he might be able to hook it up. 
Do you have a multimeter? You can use the continuity setting (the setting that beeps when the circuit is complete) to check if each switch is working properly. 
Also, keep in mind about using solenoids, you need to have air pressure behind the valves to function properly. A good test is to pressurize behind each valve and use each according rocker switch to blow air out. 
For air leaks use snoop or soapy water. 
An keep that exhaust off your bag, heat expands air which could overpressurize the bag not to mention MELT it!


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (baggedbox707)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedbox707* »_Fairfield? I'm on Mare Island a quick jog away. If you are in a rut for buying a bag, try Phil at http://www.fbimini.com, his shop is up in Rancho cordova and he might be able to hook it up. 
Do you have a multimeter? You can use the continuity setting (the setting that beeps when the circuit is complete) to check if each switch is working properly. 
Also, keep in mind about using solenoids, you need to have air pressure behind the valves to function properly. A good test is to pressurize behind each valve and use each according rocker switch to blow air out. 
For air leaks use snoop or soapy water. 
An keep that exhaust off your bag, heat expands air which could overpressurize the bag not to mention MELT it!

Im gonna try that...
As for rear bags... The RE-5s are in the middle, and the bags on each side are what came with my used kit... Im not sure... i have to test fit this one i got from a buddy, but im not sure how well its going to sit in the suspension arm cup... I know woody said its not rubbing, i guess i gotta see it first hand.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (J-13)*

i still say go for the firestones...


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I have RE5's with custom cup mounts, rubs slightly in the pockets but no big deal


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (VentoVR6Qc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Qc* »_I have RE5's with custom cup mounts, rubs slightly in the pockets but no big deal

I think thats what im gonna do...
do you have anypictures to help me out?
Welp, here's the action pics.
driverside, will eventually go in there after the motor raise...








Passengerside,
along with my MK3 oilpan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








The man at work "Matt"... Look out for "PUNCHDRUNK" parts... comin soon...








Finished/sorta... gotta fill it and seal it then repaint...








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice work mate i should b gettin my done soon cant wait


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Mmm mm.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

u didnt cut anything on the crontrol arms right? 
whats the et on ur front wheels?


----------



## J-13 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_u didnt cut anything on the crontrol arms right? 
whats the et on ur front wheels? 

Hey whats up santi... as far as what? not the control arms themselves right? ur talking about the subframe?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (J-13)*

ya were gunna need to see some outside shots of how low it looks with you laying frame.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_
Hey whats up santi... as far as what? not the control arms themselves right? ur talking about the subframe?

yeah the lower control arms, there are some corners that hit the subframe, i wasnt sure if u cut those too.. No the subframe.. but the control arms that attach to it... the only control arms the mk4s have


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*









you can see in this pic where he grinded the corners of the subframe


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeah the lower control arms, there are some corners that hit the subframe, i wasnt sure if u cut those too.. No the subframe.. but the control arms that attach to it... the only control arms the mk4s have









u dont touch the control arms santi...u grind the subframe....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Thanx Sean id idnt even realize it when i first saw the pic. I need to do that, but idk what to use, my angle grinder wont work. 

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
u dont touch the control arms santi...u grind the subframe....

didnt Vinny and RyanMiller both cut part of their control arms or bend some ****


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

ryanmiller did some custom **** to his control arms. dont remember what and id have to dig through and find the thread in this section
edit: here ya go: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 6:02 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

i just cut the subframe to clearance the control arms, the arms are still stock


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

damn.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i just cut the subframe to clearance the control arms, the arms are still stock










i linked that page in your thread. thanks for clearing that up. i couldnt remember worth a damn what all was done


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (J-13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-13* »_
Passengerside,
along with my MK3 oilpan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Hey John, does your oil pan sit higher than this? Just looking out.
















^ Eos 3.2 baffled oilpan


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

MOAR PICS OF CAR PLZ.


----------

